# Spencer Lake/ Wellington Wildlife Area



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2011)

Is anyone hunting Sencer Lake and/or Wellington Wildlife Area this year. I have been out scouting both areas found some good signs, I'm looking for a hunting partner since im new to the area.

Thanks
Jason


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Hunted Spencer in past years, not sure how much I'll get out this year with my work schedule being changed to 3rd.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2011)

How the hunting pressure at Spencer? How did you do last year?


----------



## bulloo7 (May 12, 2011)

I hunt both but never had much luck! I have passed up some yearlings at spencer. Spencer just has so much pressure. I like Wellington but don't see to many deer. During gun season I drive down south to Woodbury some good hunting down there. Good luck


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Spencer has a lot of pressure, plan on going early and at least one person bumping into your area day. I have seen deer there but they're pressured a lot so be on your A game, scout the area and find multiple spots because someone else will be in ur planned area on day and dont mark the area with orange tape,it set other hunter on alert to hunt it, go by memory.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Sent you an Email Jason........Take Care..............Rich


----------

